# Clavamox vs. Baytril



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I have 3 mice living together that all have URIs. I would use Baytril, but I have easier access to Clavamox. Anyone use it? Is it okay?


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Well, I'll be treating them with it today. We shall see how it works...


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Clavamox is a bog standard pencillin-family drug. According to my rodent formulary it should be ok to use orally.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Here's where I found some info on it and dosage. I have the 125mg tablets, hopefully when mixed with egg and oatmeal and fatty cat food they'll eat it up.


----------

